
Show HN: Building our own version of Stripe Atlas - JessecaCasanare
https://www.dunster.io
======
JessecaCasanare
Only costs $379 to form an LLC or C Corp in Delaware, our average end to end
processing time is 7 business days, 100% operational during Covid19 (no
delays!), we also apply bank account on your behalf, not just refer you to
partners which is the current case in Stripe Atlas. Feel free to share your
thoughts.

------
JessecaCasanare
Building our own version of Stripe Atlas w/ better pricing and 2x faster,
provides bank acct w/ debit cards, supports LLCs and supports 50 states.

------
jermaustin1
Why not also have s-corporations? It's the best of LLC and C-Corp with only a
few downsides (like required salary draw for owners)

~~~
JessecaCasanare
Supporting S-Corporation is also on our timeline, we just need to focus more
on helping founders living in a non startup friendly countries, policies, and
cultures, specially nowadays during pandemic, founders all over the world
needs to quickly utilize their skills to survive.

------
JessecaCasanare
Hacker News readers can also use discount code "HN40" to get $40 discount in
case anyone is interested.

